# Which inter island airline would you use?



## Zac495 (Oct 3, 2008)

I just booked Oahu - tired! I was up late grabbing Hilton. I have 3 nights so far - must do it 4 more nights - then I can start worrying about Kauai.But for now, which is the best inner island airline- especially with a possible strike looming -for a July 2009 flight? Or should I wait to book that? I do have exact dates. Thanks.


----------



## Chris-SIC&Philly (Oct 3, 2008)

*Good Question*

I have two weeks at Ko Olina in August 2009, but am trying to get a week in Maui or Kaui.  I was told by II that Kaui is a very tough trade.  I am hoping to a lsat minute trade to either island.  Otherwise, I guess I am stuck at Ko Olina for two weeks!


----------



## Kauai Kid (Oct 3, 2008)

Go or Island Air


----------



## tfalk (Oct 3, 2008)

Just went through this same problem for next July.  Every flight on Hawaiian was already completely booked for the times we wanted to fly.  Our choice was spend 3 hours sitting in the airport and fly on Hawaiian or book on Go.  As much as it pained me to do it, we booked on Go.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Oct 3, 2008)

We flew Island Air once and were quite pleased.  That little plane will stop on a dime--almost.  We landed at Lihue during a downpour and the pilot said I'll try it once and if I can't get it down safely back we go to Oahu.  I feel safer in that plane than the commercial jets--it is designed for the short runways of Canada.

Sterling


----------



## Icarus (Oct 3, 2008)

I would not be concerned about a strike in July 2009.

Fly on Hawaiian airlines.

-David


----------



## Zac495 (Oct 4, 2008)

Chris-SIC&Philly said:


> I have two weeks at Ko Olina in August 2009, but am trying to get a week in Maui or Kaui.  I was told by II that Kaui is a very tough trade.  I am hoping to a lsat minute trade to either island.  Otherwise, I guess I am stuck at Ko Olina for two weeks!



Yes - it's tough. I opened up to a one bedroom. They said that would make it easier. Luckily we have hotel certificates - so if we don't get a trade - we have a beautiful hotel 

Thanks for the air suggestions. I'll do it quickly.


----------



## Mimi (Oct 6, 2008)

We always plan far in advance to utilize FF miles and definately prefer Hawaiian! Island Air lost our luggage, once, which really put a damper on our Maui vacation. We have never tried GO and after the business with Aloha, we wouldn't give GO our business. :annoyed:


----------



## Henry M. (Oct 6, 2008)

Another vote for Hawaiian Airlines. I've flown them many times and have always been satisfied. Island Air is OK too but their planes are small and can't take much luggage.


----------



## riverdees05 (Oct 6, 2008)

How soon in advance should one make their interisland flights?  What is GO?


----------



## Zac495 (Oct 8, 2008)

GO Airlines has good prices and lots of cheap seats - 64 bucks - at lots of times. Please tell me, are some of the airlines more difficult to get to in the airport? We'd be leaving Oahu after a week and going on to Kauai. Is that LIH? 

I just want to be sure I'm choosing the best for me. I know some are bigger planes, some smaller. I don't really care unless one is known to be dangerous or anything.

Island air had less availability.

Hawaiian air makes me nervous due to the strike though it's almost a year from now.

any advice is appreciated.


----------



## Henry M. (Oct 8, 2008)

LIH is indeed the airport in Kauai.

Go has been using predatory pricing to try to get the other airlines out of business. They already succeeded with Aloha. They have been in financial trouble themselves but I don't know where they are today. They are part of Mesa Airlines. 

The airport in HNL is not all that big. I wouldn't expect there to be much difference between accessibility to any of the airlines.

I would prefer Hawaiian, but for a significant price difference I would probably fly Island Air or Go too. I've flown on Island Air and I actually like the slower, lower flight paths they take.


----------



## Kenrabs (Oct 8, 2008)

I,ended,up,picking,Hawaiian,for,July,when,I,booked,through,Orbitz,for,my
inter,Island,flights.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 8, 2008)

It is a little harder to get to Go because they are in a different terminal.  You can either take the shuttle or walk to the gate inside the main terminal where the Go desk is and a Go employee will walk you across the tarmac to the other terminal.  You don't have to go through security again with the 2nd method, but I'm not sure about the shuttle.

I would go with the lowest price, and I wouldn't let a strike worry me.  Since Go is not the most stable Co., the chance that Go may go out of business is at least as much of a risk as a HA strike.  If I was looking at risk only, I'd go with HA.


----------



## Icarus (Oct 8, 2008)

Denise,

There's a passenger walkway between the interisland terminal and the commuter terminal. It's 'airside', so it's inside the secure area.

-David


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 8, 2008)

DeniseM said:


> It is a little harder to get to Go because they are in a different terminal.  You can either take the shuttle or walk to the gate inside the main terminal where the Go desk is and a Go employee will walk you across the tarmac to the other terminal.  You don't have to go through security again with the 2nd method, but I'm not sure about the shuttle.



If you take the shuttle you have to go back through security.  Walking to the terminal is better.

Dave


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 8, 2008)

Icarus said:


> Denise,
> 
> There's a passenger walkway between the interisland terminal and the commuter terminal. It's 'airside', so it's inside the secure area.
> 
> -David



Hi David - It's been 2 years since we flew on Go, but a Go employee met us in the main terminal at one of the gates and walked us outside and across that tarmac to the other terminal.  It wasn't a walkway, we were just walking across the tarmac between the two buildings.  I guess that's changed - sorry if I confused anyone!


----------



## Icarus (Oct 8, 2008)

DeniseM said:


> Hi David - It's been 2 years since we flew on Go, but a Go employee met us in the main terminal at one of the gates and walked us outside and across that tarmac to the other terminal.  It wasn't a walkway, we were just walking across the tarmac between the two buildings.  I guess that's changed - sorry if I confused anyone!



Yes, it must have changed. The only time I did this was a few months ago after Hawaiian canceled my inter-island flight from Maui to Honolulu. I ended up buying a walk-up fare on Go! so I wouldn't miss my international connection to Asia. That was my only option at the time. (And I wasn't particularly happy about it, but I was out of options.)

They apparently built a covered walkway between the remote end of the interisland terminal and the commuter terminal, so they no longer have to escort you across the tarmac.

Although, you still board and deplane on the tarmac using stairs at the commuter terminal. If you want to walk to the interisland terminal, you just enter the commuter terminal, don't exit security, and follow the signs. And there's signs in the interisland terminal directing you to the commuter terminal walkway.

-David


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 9, 2008)

Icarus said:


> They apparently built a covered walkway between the remote end of the interisland terminal and the commuter terminal, so they no longer have to escort you across the tarmac.



Thanks, David - that sounds much more convenient and I will file that away for future reference.


----------



## jlr10 (Oct 9, 2008)

Icarus said:


> Yes, it must have changed. The only time I did this was a few months ago after Hawaiian canceled my inter-island flight from Maui to Honolulu. I ended up buying a walk-up fare on Go! so I wouldn't miss my international connection to Asia. That was my only option at the time. (And I wasn't particularly happy about it, but I was out of options.)
> 
> They apparently built a covered walkway between the remote end of the interisland terminal and the commuter terminal, so they no longer have to escort you across the tarmac.
> 
> ...



If the connecting airline does not have a baggage agreement with Go! do you still need to get your baggage and then go through security again?


----------



## Henry M. (Oct 9, 2008)

In the case of Zac, she'll have stayed in Oahu the previous days so the changing terminals shouldn't be an issue. I assume the rental car shuttles and taxis can drop you off right at the terminal, correct?


----------



## Zac495 (Oct 9, 2008)

emuyshondt said:


> n the case of Zac, she'll have stayed in Oahu the previous days so the changing terminals shouldn't be an issue. I assume the rental car shuttles and taxis can crop you off right at the terminal, correct?



That's what I was thinking. I've been looking at timetables. I think leaving Oahu around noon would be easiest - no rush in the morning - and rooms ready upon arrival in Kauai. But Hawaiian has 11 am and 4 pm. All in between sold. Are there hidden luggage charges on Go or Island air or any others? If it's a one way hop, does it seem best to go with the most convient time and price?  I should purchase soon.


----------



## Palguy (Oct 9, 2008)

Icarus said:


> Yes, it must have changed. The only time I did this was a few months ago after Hawaiian canceled my inter-island flight from Maui to Honolulu. I ended up buying a walk-up fare on Go! so I wouldn't miss my international connection to Asia. That was my only option at the time. (And I wasn't particularly happy about it, but I was out of options.)
> 
> They apparently built a covered walkway between the remote end of the interisland terminal and the commuter terminal, so they no longer have to escort you across the tarmac.
> 
> ...



We were just there in August and after our Continental flight was late in arriving, they put us on a Go flight. We went to the escalator past all the Hawaiian Airlines gates, down the escalator and walked under a canopy to a place where the arriving passengers from Go were being directed to the main HNL terminal or outside. From there we were escorted outside along the tarmac to the commuter terminal (approx. 100 yards) where we checked in, waited for and boarded our flight.

I have included a link to a map of the terminal which will show you the way.


----------



## Palguy (Oct 9, 2008)

jlr10 said:


> If the connecting airline does not have a baggage agreement with Go! do you still need to get your baggage and then go through security again?



If they do not have a baggage agreement you will need to leave the secure area of the main terminal, retrieve your baggage and re-check it once you have gone through security again at the commuter terminal.


----------



## Icarus (Oct 9, 2008)

Palguy said:


> We were just there in August and after our Continental flight was late in arriving, they put us on a Go flight. We went to the escalator past all the Hawaiian Airlines gates, down the escalator and walked under a canopy to a place where the arriving passengers from Go were being directed to the main HNL terminal or outside. From there we were escorted outside along the tarmac to the commuter terminal (approx. 100 yards) where we checked in, waited for and boarded our flight.



Yeah, the covered walkway connects the interisland terminal to the commuter terminal, inside security. They may have been doing some work there that day, I suppose, because there was no escort needed between the two terminals when I did it in July.

-David


----------



## Icarus (Oct 9, 2008)

Zac495 said:


> That's what I was thinking. I've been looking at timetables. I think leaving Oahu around noon would be easiest - no rush in the morning - and rooms ready upon arrival in Kauai. But Hawaiian has 11 am and 4 pm. All in between sold. Are there hidden luggage charges on Go or Island air or any others? If it's a one way hop, does it seem best to go with the most convient time and price?  I should purchase soon.



Why don't you just pick Hawaiian Airlines if there's not much difference in the price? That's the best option. It's silly to worry about a strike in a year.

Go is a small commuter jet. Island Air is a dash-8 turbo prop. On both of them, your standard carry-ons bigger than a purse have to get stowed in the luggage compartment as with any commuter airline. (They tag the larger carry-ons at the gate and you get them on the tarmac at landing.)

Hawaiian flies relatively new full size jets with full sized overhead compartments and still provides free refreshments.

They all charge for baggage as far as I know.

You're really giving yourself a headache over a 20 minute flight.

-David


----------



## Zac495 (Oct 9, 2008)

Icarus said:


> Why don't you just pick Hawaiian Airlines if there's not much difference in the price? That's the best option. It's silly to worry about a strike in a year.
> 
> Go is a small commuter jet. Island Air is a dash-8 turbo prop. On both of them, your standard carry-ons bigger than a purse have to get stowed in the luggage compartment as with any commuter airline. (They tag the larger carry-ons at the gate and you get them on the tarmac at landing.)
> 
> ...




Thanks David - actually - I'm not worried about the strike since you said not to . It was only the convenience of the times - Hawaiian only has a few times available. But you know what? You convinced me. I'll go Hawaiian. THANK YOU.


----------



## Harmina (Oct 10, 2008)

*inter island flight*

My son is heading to Maui in November and would like to do a day trip to Oahu. What choices do they have as far as airlines?


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 10, 2008)

There is a current thread on this topic, so I'm moving your post to that thread.


----------



## Henry M. (Oct 12, 2008)

There's a thread on FlyerTalk about a new airline operations starting in Hawaii. It appears it will be called Mokulele. They don't fly to Kauai, but for the other islands, perhaps they'll have some specials available when they start operations. They fly into into Honolulu, Kona, Lanai, Maui (Kapalua) and Molokai.

Their planes are 9-passenger Cessna Caravans so they're even smaller than the Island Airways Dash-8.


----------



## skim118 (Oct 12, 2008)

*October 15 reminder*

One of the best frequent-flier awards for inter-island travel is the Island Air round-trip for 5000 United miles.

Unfortunately it is going up to 10,000 miles after Oct 15.  Also Island Air has convenient Kapalua(JHM) to Honolulu connections and it worked out well for us to pick-up & drop our kids rather than going to Kahalui and back from the Westin.


----------



## lynne (Oct 12, 2008)

emuyshondt said:


> There's a thread on FlyerTalk about a new airline operations starting in Hawaii. It appears it will be called Mokulele. They don't fly to Kauai, but for the other islands, perhaps they'll have some specials available when they start operations. They fly into into Honolulu, Kona, Lanai, Maui (Kapalua) and Molokai.
> 
> Their planes are 9-passenger Cessna Caravans so they're even smaller than the Island Airways Dash-8.



It is Republic Airlines that is using the Mokulele (an existing airline here) branding.  These are large planes and will eventually fly between all inter-islands.  Currently on the mainland Republic Air flys many short-hop routes under the major airline names.


----------



## philemer (Oct 12, 2008)

I like Island Air simply because I can book a r/t for 5K UA miles.  Let's hope they don't raise it to 10K like Hawaiian.

[Edit: Just made aware that it will be 10k miles in three days.  ]


----------



## skim118 (Oct 12, 2008)

philemer said:


> I like Island Air simply because I can book a r/t for 5K UA miles.  Let's hope they don't raise it to 10K like Hawaiian.




sorry look at post #31; it's going to be 10K soon


----------



## philemer (Oct 12, 2008)

skim118 said:


> sorry look at post #31; it's going to be 10K soon



Good catch. See the sad news here http://www.united.com/page/article/0,6722,52288,00.html 

You will be able to make a one way rez. for 5K miles. Not a great deal but OK if you have excess UA miles. I sometimes fly into one Island and then home from another.


----------

